# Hope that you feel better



## emjo27

Czesc

(Sorry...still can't get the polish characters to show up properly!)

I would like some help with another translation please.  How would you say hope that you feel better to someone who has not been feeling well - female to a male.

Dziekuje bardzo.


----------



## Cynthia F

It's:

Mam nadzieję, że dzisiaj czujesz się lepiej.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1481430


----------



## emjo27

Thanks Cynthia


----------



## Cynthia F

No problem!


----------



## Clinteroo

Cynthia, how about from a male to female? Thank-you


----------



## BezierCurve

It works fine in any case, as long as it is a singular speaker talking to a singular listener.


----------



## piaskowy

> Mam nadzieję, że dzisiaj czujesz się lepiej.



It would sound better if you replaced "dzisiaj" with "dziś" and put it after "się". However, this adverb isn't nessesary at all.


----------



## BezierCurve

It would certainly sound even better, if you replaced "mam nadzieję" with "tuszę" or "dufam", wouldn't it?


----------



## piaskowy

> It would certainly sound even better, if you replaced "mam nadzieję" with "tuszę" or "dufam", wouldn't it


LOL, maybe you are right - I shouldn't have been so... penetrating. 

But as far as I know the usage of "dzisiaj" is different to "dziś" (as well as other shorter/longer forms of adverbs and pronouns).


----------



## herenka

> It would certainly sound even better, if you replaced "mam nadzieję" with "tuszę" or "dufam", wouldn't it?


Unfortunately, you're wrong. 'Mam nadzieję' is exactly what you want to say whereas 'tuszę' doesn't even exist (no idea where you found this one) and 'dufam' is a very old-fashioned expression and most of people don't know this one. 



> But as far as I know the usage of "dzisiaj" is different to "dziś" (as well as other shorter/longer forms of adverbs and pronouns).


Not really.. Dzisiaj and dziś, the meaning is the same, however dzisiaj in this case sounds better. No one knows why, no rule, it's just like that 

hope it helps somehow


----------



## BezierCurve

Hello and thank you Herenka for your insight. See, I was just being nastily sarcastic (again!) towards Piaskowy (Hello there, by the way  ). The man showed some spine, laughed at it and now I'm laughing with him - at my own outburst.

From what you've read so far I might seem emotionally unstable, but I'm pretty sure about the existence of the (apparently even more old-fashioned) "tuszę", see there: http://www.sjp.pl/tuszy%E6


----------



## herenka

ok, as a native speaker of polish, I'm telling you - never ever use it ;] it doesn't exist in this context, believe me. I'm not bad at polish, I know some archaic stuff but this one, never seen. Although, just to let you know there's a word 'tusza' (a carcass or a corpulance)  and you could say 'Ten to ma tuszę!' which would mean "the one here is well-build' saying politely ;]


----------



## BezierCurve

Thank you, I'll bear it in mind.

EDIT: you still might be interested in that bit by Jan Kochanowski (see the Antenor's speech, the very beginning):
http://pl.wikisource.org/wiki/Odprawa_pos%C5%82%C3%B3w_greckich


----------



## Tork

Dziekuje guys!


----------

